# finding a trad bow



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

There's some real beauties forsale at ycb club. If you want I can get you the contact #


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archers Nook in London has some Trad Bows on the wall. They also have a good site to check up on www.archersnook.com. When I was up there few months ago they were very helpful and know their stuff. You can always call also before making the drive....


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

I'd also suggest the Bow Shop in Waterloo... they generally have trad bows in stock for all levels of competition and hunting, and could certainly order whatever you wished if you needed something specific that wasn't in stock.

The drive from Hamilton to Waterloo is only around 75km, and you can 'pre-shop' on their website at www.bow-shop.com. If you see something that tickles your fancy, give them a call... it might even save you a trip, but I'd always recommend shooting before you buy... they would be happy to take something down so you can test it (or them :thumbs_up) a few times before you buy.

Have you given any thought to which models/manufactures you are looking for?


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Definately call the Bowshop first. Make sure what's in stock.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Call Fred Walker at Kawartha Traditional Archery Center at 905-410-1141.
He's a traditional shop only and also a distributor for 3Rivers.
He has new and used bows for sale as well as all the accessories you may need.
If you go to durhamarchers.ca website, you can get to his website through our links section.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

crazymoose said:


> Call Fred Walker at Kawartha Traditional Archery Center at 905-410-1141.
> He's a traditional shop only and also a distributor for 3Rivers.
> He has new and used bows for sale as well as all the accessories you may need.
> If you go to durhamarchers.ca website, you can get to his website through our links section.


Here's the direct link:

http://www.kawarthatraditionalarchery.info/


----------



## VaughanArcher (Dec 27, 2012)

Was gonna suggest the same guy as mprus... Make a day of it, check out his inventory and shoot his 3D course. Good Luck!


----------



## joebehar (Nov 13, 2012)

VaughanArcher said:


> Was gonna suggest the same guy as mprus... Make a day of it, check out his inventory and shoot his 3D course. Good Luck!


Hey VaughanArcher...nice to see someone so close to me here. I'm in Maple.

Where do you shoot?

Any other archers in the Vaughan area?


----------



## VaughanArcher (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry, I meant crazymoose. Joebehar, I live in Maple as well.


----------



## joebehar (Nov 13, 2012)

VaughanArcher said:


> Sorry, I meant crazymoose. Joebehar, I live in Maple as well.


vaughanarcher,

Are you primarily a hunter or target shooter?

Is there anywhere other than a club to practice shooting in the Vaughan area? I've signed up for a beginner course at Archers of Caledon, but it does not start till the end of February.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

shootthewhatnow said:


> I'd also suggest the Bow Shop in Waterloo... they generally have trad bows in stock for all levels of competition and hunting, and could certainly order whatever you wished if you needed something specific that wasn't in stock.
> 
> The drive from Hamilton to Waterloo is only around 75km, and you can 'pre-shop' on their website at www.bow-shop.com. If you see something that tickles your fancy, give them a call... it might even save you a trip, but I'd always recommend shooting before you buy... they would be happy to take something down so you can test it (or them :thumbs_up) a few times before you buy.
> 
> Have you given any thought to which models/manufactures you are looking for?


very nice!!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

York County Bowmen is not too far.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

for target and hunting definately go to the nook they are well stocked in both, was just up there 2 weeks ago. however never been to the bow shop good luck.


----------



## joebehar (Nov 13, 2012)

Crunch,

When I first got interested in learning archery I checked out both Caledon and York County. Both appear to be fine clubs and for all intents and purposes, about the same distance away from me (give or take 10 minutes). I decided on Caledon because their beginner course started in February while York County did not have anything till next September. I didn't want to wait almost a year to get some instruction.

Besides that, the Caledon club puts me 10 minutes from the forks of the credit area and I can make a day of it by doing some archery and flyfishing.

I'd still love to find a place closeby that I can practice though. I wonder if we could get a small group together and get use of a school gym or community centre as long as we showed safe practices.


----------



## VaughanArcher (Dec 27, 2012)

Something to think about for sure.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

i would give fred walker a call,i dont stock to many recurves but if you go on bear,hoyt,ragim,web sites i can order any of there bows and have it in a few days.im also looking for somewhere to shoot in the brantford area.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

now back to the question a target and hunting bow right ....get yourself a hoyt excel riser in blk out for 179 dollars new and order trad tech limbs again limbs for tradtech are measured on a 17 inch riser and excel is 21 inch so order limbs 5 heavier so 40`s will give you 35 on that hoyt riser ...cheap package and is a target bow to boot... out the door for about 350 all new from lancaster ...


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I agree. Ted's recommendation is right on. Lancaster/Tradtech will set it up for you too.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

sorry guys... 

what are you going to hunt with 35lbs again? Squirrels? 

First thing that's going to be needed is a new set of limbs... and if the OP is in any way interested in "traditional" archery (as mentioned in the title) you are suggesting an aluminum bow with a plastic handle, primarily "shoot off a rest", non-traditional bow... ? Other than the wood facings on the Tradtech limbs (which are nice) there is nothing traditional in your suggestion.

I cannot (in good Robin Hood-stick and string-conscience) agree... try something in the Sammick line from the Bow-Shop (or elsewhere) to get yourself interested.... these are generally in the same price range, are an actual traditional bow (long or recurve), and will come in a weight that's appropriate for hunting (40-50 lbs). Most folks will also be comfortable using that weight for target as well.... not many cape buffalo around here. Alternative to Sammick, the affordable Bear models are also a great choice without resorting to full on synthetics...

And before somebody chimes in with the 'but why buy a foreign bow?' please recall that Hoyt is a USA based company, and this is the Canadian forum... heh...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Go to the Bow Shop in Waterloo, James will sort you out. When you get your bow bring it to Hamilton and shoot with us at HaHa. We have a trad shoot coming up in march too (free plug) so you can try that as well.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> sorry guys...
> 
> what are you going to hunt with 35lbs again? Squirrels?
> 
> ...


Not the what is Trad thing again surely. We all know that for most of you the word Traditional is just an anagram for crappy shooting


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

joebehar said:


> Is there anywhere other than a club to practice shooting in the Vaughan area? I've signed up for a beginner course at Archers of Caledon, but it does not start till the end of February.


Have you tried Peel in Brampton? I don't have a solid contact but try this: http://www.facebook.com/PeelArcheryClub?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

shootthewhatnow said:


> sorry guys...
> 
> what are you going to hunt with 35lbs again? Squirrels?
> 
> ...


No disrespect, but I still feel that the Excel is a good choice.
The Excel is an ILF riser. You can pretty much go with any limbs you want. #35-#40 is a good place to start. It's no problem to set it up to shoot off the shelf. It may not be as pretty as some "all wood" bows, but it will be easier to shoot than many "wood" bows.
It all depends what you want to get into, but hitting what you aim at, at least occasionally, does add to the fun.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well if some people read my post properly it was giving the fact of how the limbs worked on the excel riser and a 35 lb bow will produce a pass through on a deer with a sharp broad head...BUT IN ONTARIO YOU NEED 40 LBS PLUS FOR DEER .. oh and and those samicks and such now are mass produced from lets say a wood c and c machine or duplicater as you may call it so the trad thing isn`t really there either and a fact as well I think black widows are also mass produced now.. if you want both target and hunting buy the excel and you can change out limbs for either style of shooting target lighter limbs to hunting limbs from 149 dollars just a thought


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Crunch said:


> No disrespect, but I still feel that the Excel is a good choice...
> 
> It's no problem to set it up to shoot off the shelf.


I've snipped a little there Crunch... sorry for removing some of your post, but you've got an issue there... 

The Excel would not conform to the required (by OAA or other rules) centershot build outs for target... if you actually built the riser up enough to get the arrow somewhere near "center" for the trad class, you would exceed the maximum allowed distances of 1/8th of an inch for a Traditional class... 

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=24&Itemid=125 

pg: 162 (from the Masters class, but they're all the same...) 
11.19.6 Masters 50 Traditional - M50TR (m/f) or M50TR (m) & M50TR (f) (optional class)

"The arrow must be shot from the shelf or hand with no elevated rest. Only a piece of leather or similar material 1/8 inch thick or less is allowed on the arrow shelf."

You aren't going to ever come close to centershot on an excel with only 1/8th of an inch from the riser materials... hitting things if it's setup by the posted rules would be significantly *more* difficult than with another bow that would actually be tuned.

While the Excel might be a great bow for beginner target shooters moving to the Olympic world, or folks that are never going to actually "play by the rules" when it comes to competition, the OP asked for recommendations on a Trad bow, "for a recurve target and hunting bow" (their words)... I'm sorry but in my opinion (and by the rules) the excel is a great beginner bow for Olympic, nothing else...


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> well if some people read my post properly it was giving the fact of how the limbs worked on the excel riser and a 35 lb bow will produce a pass through on a deer with a sharp broad head...


Except that you will still be charged by a game warden... so the argument is pointless as they won't care and you end up with a big ass fine or worse... bad advice if ever I heard it. 



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> oh and and those samicks and such now are mass produced from lets say a wood c and c machine or duplicater as you may call it so the trad thing isn`t really there either and a fact as well I think black widows are also mass produced now..


They're a hell of a lot closer then an aluminum riser... I stand by my previous... 



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> if you want both target and hunting buy the excel and you can change out limbs for either style of shooting target lighter limbs to hunting limbs from 149 dollars just a thought


Good point... several of the sammicks in the same price point are takedowns as well, and multiple limbs could be bought for those. 

1 out of 3... not great... still calling BS on the Excel.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> Not the what is Trad thing again surely. We all know that for most of you the word Traditional is just an anagram for crappy shooting


You know I can barely hit the broadside of a barn with my trad bow... we've shot together... that's not the point.

Bad shot, accurate equipment advice, good memory for rules... The OP asked for help picking equipment for a Trad bow... I'm just trying to help them find something that is actually a good match for what was requested instead of alternatives.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Except that you will still be charged by a game warden... so the argument is pointless as they won't care and you end up with a big ass fine or worse... bad advice if ever I heard it.


Why not quote all of what Ted said. He did point out that Ontario has a minimum of 40 lbs for deer...:wink:


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Why not quote all of what Ted said. He did point out that Ontario has a minimum of 40 lbs for deer...:wink:


Then why recommend 35lbs limbs? That's the point... 

Contradicting yourself in the same post ("buy 35lbs, but don't use them for hunting") confuses folks who are new to the sport when they came here for answers. And Ted's initial post didn't mention the fact that 35 isn't enough... and all of the other things that I posted... 


If someone comes to you and says "I'm thinking about buying a Green Car", it doesn't help them to reply "I'd suggest a Yellow Motorcycle" or "I've always been a fan of Blue Tractors!".


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

I picked up two Samick Sages before Christmas from The Bow Shop in Waterloo.
One for me, and one for the boy.
Both the Bow Shop and Samick get gold stars.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> You know I can barely hit the broadside of a barn with my trad bow... we've shot together... that's not the point.
> 
> Bad shot, accurate equipment advice, good memory for rules... The OP asked for help picking equipment for a Trad bow... I'm just trying to help them find something that is actually a good match for what was requested instead of alternatives.


I know, it's just me and my pet peeve about the word Trad  How are you anyway.
On the hunting side, as long as the limbs are marked 40# doesn't that make it legal?
I know that George had a Pinnacle 2 in the bow shop last time I looked. That would be a great riser for both hunting and 3D. I won many a medal with mine that's for sure.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> On the hunting side, as long as the limbs are marked 40# doesn't that make it legal?


From what I've been told, but he wardens are supposed to carry a scale... Adjustable weights on a compound bow means that they would need one to make sure...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

geez somebody should learn the parts of a bow first before running off and shooting things down the rule pertains to the shelf not the strike plate on the bow I was the one who had the rule stayed at the agm for the oaa as you need to tune center shot for the spine and size of arrows .... so yes you can use the excel to shoot in the oaa class as I have 6 canadian records shooting them off the shelf in trad and bare bow class .. not to rain on any ones parade but your link and quote say.... shelf not strike plate . and I also shoot a formula rx off the shelf as well it can be done for exactly 5 cents worth of chair pad 1/8 of an inch thick ..and if my poor memory recals you are only allowed one inch of strike plate material above the arrow in the bow window ..


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

From your initial post looking for a place to buy a recurve or Trad bow for target and hunting purposes, we all assume your new to the traditional aspect of archery. Ted was very much correct in his suggestions of a very cost effective way to get into the trad side of archery. His recomendation of the riser and the limb choice for you to start out with was very accurate. The reason behind his choices was most archers who get into trad should start with a lower poundage limb and learn the traditional methods of shooting along with becoming accurate with your bow. Starting out with too high of poundage limb generally leads to difficulty not only in developing form, proper technique, accuracy but keep in mind that in shooting trad you are also using different muscle groups then your may with your compound. Trad bows also at full draw have you holding max or near max poundage where as on a compound the holding weight is far less. With the riser and limb selection that Ted recommended also allows for alternative limbs. Once you become proficient at trad and decide to hunt with the bow, you can buy quite cheap a higher poundage limb for the riser. If you decide to only shoot target then you honestly do not need to shoot high poundage limbs.
There are a lot of new trad shooters that go out immediately and purchase a 50-60 lb recurve bow only to find they struggle with it and potentially end up doing damage to their shoulder muscles or cannot really enjoy the aspect of trad shooting due to the limited amount of times they can draw the bow or in some cases not being able to draw to full anchor.
Ted is quite knowledgeable in the trad side of archery and he will bend over backwards to help or assist anyone at anytime. In all honesty, you had asked for some advice from your fellow archers and I think a lot of us are willing to help out. We may not always explain all of the reasons behind our answers but we all do enjoy the sport and would certainly not steer you in the wrong direction.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Did anyone actually read the question? The OP simply wanted to know of a shop within driving distance of Hamilton that had a selection of recurve bows suitable for target and hunting. Asked and answered.

Where to shoot, what bow to buy, draw weight required to hunt - NOT asked. 

OK, so threads sometime go off track, that's fine. But why do these threads always degenerate into arguments? This squabbling turns off new archers more than anything else. I see the OP hasn't bothered to respond.

By the way, the regs read for deer "Bows must have a draw weight of at least 18 kg (39.7#) at a draw length of 700mm (27.6") or less". What's marked on the bow isn't necessarily what the bow actually draws.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

actually stash he said he lived in hamilton and driving distance not a problem ...lol lol wow aren`t we off track now lol lol and yes regs are vague but a 40 lb minimum at 28 inches per say ...have never seen a game warden carry a set of scales ..


----------

